# NEW - Track Icon Packs (Drums, Mix Essentials, GDB)



## MarcusD (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey guys, got some new icon packs for ya'll to brighten up those Cubase & Nuendo sessions. Hope you find them useful!

*GUITARS DRUMS & BASS icon pack*
Combining both Drums and Guitars & Bass sets.



*DRUMS icon pack*
16 3D rendered icons covering Drums & Percussion.

*MIX ESSENTIALS icon pack*
31 custom icons for mixing and producing.

*





*
For those of you who bought Guitars & Bass, currently the new Drum pack is on intro offer (to make up for GDB release). Also, if you forgot to update from the original GTRs pack to GTRS & Bass, email me and I'll sort out your free upgrade.


----------

